# Embarrassing Internal Emails as Uber Acts Like Employer



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Embarrassing Internal Emails as Uber Acts Like Employer*
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/30/7...izes-labor-its-going-to-have-to-explain-these

Some insight into foul language of Uber managers, and the recent driver survey stating over 70% of drivers are satisfied with the job and their earnings.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Embarrassing Internal Emails as Uber Acts Like Employer*
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/30/7...izes-labor-its-going-to-have-to-explain-these
> 
> Some insight into foul language of Uber managers, and the recent driver survey stating over 70% of drivers are satisfied with the job and their earnings.


So,are you satisfied with uber, and has it improved your life?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So,are you satisfied with uber, and has it improved your life?


Relative to what, when I started in October? Hell no. Nor am I satisfied with the income which is why my weekly earnings are down 50% since the rate cuts. I won't drive 33% more miles for 10% more "revenue." Instead I drive when it suits me, or when I'm already out doing other jobs.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I just did a survey for them and 5 starred thier whole process.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Relative to what, when I started in October? Hell no. Nor am I satisfied with the income which is why my weekly earnings are down 50% since the rate cuts. I won't drive 33% more miles for 10% more "revenue." Instead I drive when it suits me, or when I'm already out doing other jobs.


Well , nothing would make me happier than for uber to lose their case, and have to pay benefits, pay for gas, social security, unemployment. They're getting away with murder.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Simon said:


> I just did a survey for them and 5 starred thier whole process.


5 on a scale of 100 ?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well , nothing would make me happier than for uber to lose their case, and have to pay benefits, pay for gas, social security, unemployment. They're getting away with murder.


That's what I walk away with after reading the article. They take advantage of our status as IC's while treating us as employees. And other companies are tempted to follow Uber's business model because it's cheaper than doing business the old way... where workers could actually earn a living.

If they respected us as independent contractors, I would agree that not being an employee is both flexible and beneficial. Instead they are abusive, they don't provide adequate insurance, we can't set our own rates, and they use our classification as contractors to pad their bottom line while expecting us to front our own equipment and operate at a loss. Too many drivers don't even know it's happening, so the practice continues and gets worse.

This would have never happened if Uber was honest, if they put a floor on rates, and kept supply and demand balanced - in the interest of their partners.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> 5 on a scale of 100 ?


That's great, but it still seems like about '5' too high to me.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> That's what I walk away with after reading the article. They take advantage of our status as IC's while treating us as employees. And other companies are tempted to follow Uber's business model because it's cheaper than doing business the old way... where workers could actually earn a living.
> 
> If they respected us as independent contractors, I would agree that not being an employee is both flexible and beneficial. Instead they are abusive, they don't provide adequate insurance, we can't set our own rates, and they use our classification as contractors to pad their bottom line while expecting us to front our own equipment and operate at a loss. Too many drivers don't even know it's happening, so the practice continues and gets worse.
> 
> This would have never happened if Uber was honest, if they put a floor on rates, and kept supply and demand balanced - in the interest of their partners.


They're about one thing, and one thing only - money. They have to show that HUGE valuation to manipulate the system. Uber is one big lie, little more than a house of cards - *a speculative scheme that depends on unstable factors that the planner cannot control*. The main factor that Uber can't control, at least theoretically, is the drivers, which, obviously, is the whole business. They're counting on false advertising, a poor job market, and millions upon millions of "qualified" drivers ready to go, to hopefully control that factor.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Embarrassing Internal Emails as Uber Acts Like Employer*
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/30/7...izes-labor-its-going-to-have-to-explain-these
> 
> Some insight into foul language of Uber managers, and the recent driver survey stating over 70% of drivers are satisfied with the job and their earnings.


They actually paid the drivers to take the survey and they still only got 71% of them to say that they're satisfied working for Uber? Damn, they can't even do corruption right! Travis needs a big red nose, and three rings, then he'd have a real circus!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> *Embarrassing Internal Emails as Uber Acts Like Employer*
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/30/7...izes-labor-its-going-to-have-to-explain-these
> 
> Some insight into foul language of Uber managers, and the recent driver survey stating over 70% of drivers are satisfied with the job and their earnings.


POST # 1 / @Drive777 : ♤♡♢♧ Thank you 
for THIS PARTICULAR linked article. It provides
the 4th "nail in the coffin" regarding this mon-
strosity that shows the WORST of Mans' 
Inhumanity to Man and the Truth about it.

Avarice : Extreme desire for wealth; greed. 
Deceit: Misrepresentation; deception
Hubris: Overbearing pride; arrogance
Schadenfreude: Literally "hurt joy"; taking 
pleasure in the suffering of others.

☆ ☆ ☆ #THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER ☆ ☆ ☆ 
AVARICE+DECEIT+HUBRIS+SCHADENFREUDE

I don't see how they CAN'T reach, in 2015, the
status of Most Hated Company in America.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber does what Uber wants because we as drivers let them. We should be forming drivers groups to protect us but we rather complain then do something.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Uber does what Uber wants because we as drivers let them. We should be forming drivers groups to protect us but we rather complain then do something.


^^^
Just one problem with what you say, and it's only what I have read on this forum, and that is if a strike was called in lets say.... Los Angeles, there would always be holdouts because then the whole city would be on surge. 
And then more drivers reading their phones see that there are cars out there and say "hell with it, I'm getting out there and make some money".


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well , nothing would make me happier than for uber to lose their case, and have to pay benefits, pay for gas, social security, unemployment. They're getting away with murder.


That would all be great but I'd be happy if they just raised rates for now.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> That would all be great but I'd be happy if they just raised rates for now.


^^^
Yup, Uber can still undercut taxis by 50% and still have drivers make money. 
But Uber says that what their mission is to get people to get rid of their cars althogether, and that's complete pie-in-the-sky, BS, and it's not gonna happen.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, Uber can still undercut taxis by 50% and still have drivers make money.
> But Uber says that what their mission is to get people to get rid of their cars althogether, and that's complete pie-in-the-sky, BS, and it's not gonna happen.


I would never give up my car and I'd bet most Americans feel the same way! We've been brought up on cars and their in are DNA now. I was just checking this out a few minutes ago http://www.eliomotors.com/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I would never give up my car and I'd bet most Americans feel the same way! We've been brought up on cars and their in are DNA now. I was just checking this out a few minutes ago http://www.eliomotors.com/


^^^
Now, THAT I like!


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Rates will never go up as long we are willing to work for peanuts. Most of the drivers I feel would "strike" of they felt it would do some good bt it's kind of a catch 22. So, next time the rates go down again, and we know it will, don't get mad at Uber they are just doing what's right for them, but blame us drivers for not sticking up for ourselves.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I would never give up my car and I'd bet most Americans feel the same way! We've been brought up on cars and their in are DNA now. I was just checking this out a few minutes ago http://www.eliomotors.com/


I wouldn't mind not having a car. I love going on vacation to walkable places and cities with efficient public transportation.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Just one problem with what you say, and it's only what I have read on this forum, and that is if a strike was called in lets say.... Los Angeles, there would always be holdouts because then the whole city would be on surge.
> And then more drivers reading their phones see that there are cars out there and say "hell with it, I'm getting out there and make some money".


I won't drive..hell I'll shut down to support any work stoppage any where on the uber network...to hell with 30 minute surges raise the rates to 2/3 of what the cab fares are and we can all make money....


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

There is a group meeting informally.in my area. Currently it is a support group - UDA.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dts08 said:


> I won't drive..hell I'll shut down to support any work stoppage any where on the uber network...to hell with 30 minute surges raise the rates to 2/3 of what the cab fares are and we can all make money....


^^^
Let's hear it for Dts08! 
Yup... when it comes to a strike, there are no half measures. 
People either do it or they don't.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dts08 said:


> I won't drive..hell I'll shut down to support any work stoppage any where on the uber network...to hell with 30 minute surges raise the rates to 2/3 of what the cab fares are and we can all make money....


POST # 20/Dts08:........ S I N G ...I T ....
B R O T H E R ! BTW: have
You tried Showa50 's "Surge Tutorials"
on HughTube ?

Bison LOVES a Good Tutorial!


----------

